
Random person name generator - ravenstine
https://duckduckgo.com/?t=ffab&q=random+person+name+generator&ia=answer
======
ASVVVAD
Tip: can be easily accessed from your app using the DDG Answers API:

[https://api.duckduckgo.com/?q=random+person+name+generator&i...](https://api.duckduckgo.com/?q=random+person+name+generator&ia=answer&format=json&pretty=1)

~~~
modinfo
Here is my version of FakeID API:
[https://fakeid.now.sh/](https://fakeid.now.sh/)

All data from
[https://www.fakenamegenerator.com/](https://www.fakenamegenerator.com/)

~~~
OceanKing
The “Details” JSON seems jumbled. See:

{"status":"success","message":"OK","data":{"Name":"Robert
Ignatieff","Address":"1990 Lake Floyd Circle, Gaithersburg, MD
20877","Details":{"1":"Birthday","176":"Company","39273275":"Favorite
color","7acad451-3bcd-422a-8573-b320ea2a5f91":"QR
Code","1999ToyotaBandeirante":"GUID","Brown":"Vehicle", <sic>}}}

[https://fakeid.now.sh/api/Gender/male/NameSet/ru/Country/us](https://fakeid.now.sh/api/Gender/male/NameSet/ru/Country/us)

------
artistsvoid
might be a good place to share
[https://duckduckgo.com/?q=chmod+600&t=hk&ia=answer](https://duckduckgo.com/?q=chmod+600&t=hk&ia=answer)
\- notice little things like that regularly w/ DDG

Whenever I have a hard time finding something I am tempted to try Google. The
thought of "Google is THE search engine" is still ingrained somewhere in my
brain. For quite some time now, if I can't find it using DDG, Google turns out
not any better (not using Cookies, not using an account that is - so no
extreme search personalization) - some maybe not so obvious things I like
about DDG

\- it doesn't force localization as hard upon you, if you set DuckDuckGo to
country xyz it seems you 'literally' get the results you would get as if you
were in this country, as someone who travels frequently, or is a foreigner in
a country, that is extremely nice. Besides just being insightful when doing
research of course

\- fewer sites are removed drom DDG's search results (we all know about
takedown notices). For example in Germany there is a 'right to be forgotten',
individuals can have links removed from Google if it is about them personally
(unless they are a public person of interest and some other restrictions), and
of course sites with copyright infringements (and yes, sometimes I am looking
for some site to stream something, while I often even use yandex for that, I
find sites quickly with DDG. With Google you see the notice 'sites have been
removed due to copyright violations', then you can go to the lumendatabase,
but there scam sites and 'legitimate' streaming sites are mixed together, so
you hunt through there, it's a nightmare)

honestly don't miss Google anymore and use DDG on all my devices, but I don't
want to pitch too hard. Use whatever works for you

~~~
klmadfejno
I do this too. I try and fail to find something quick in DDG. I then try and
fail to find it in google. But mentally it's hard not to chalk that up as a
failure of DDG for status quo reasons.

Ah well. I'm a supporter.

------
drusepth
Is it just generating a random name and birthday?

That seems... underwhelming compared to the hundreds of services that already
exist for doing this (see: any of the results given to DDG's query) and
generate a much more extensive dossier.

~~~
perl4ever
A good generator would come up with something ordinary sounding that _doesn
't_ correspond to any known person, I guess?

------
hart_russell
I can only think of one use case: filling out form data that you don’t want to
use your real identity.

Any others?

~~~
Memosyne
Sometimes when I'm feeling blue I write letters addressed to fake people and
share my thoughts with them.

~~~
voisin
Can’t tell if this is /s or not, but have you considered a real life pen pal
that writes back?

~~~
Memosyne
I have considered it before but I just don't trust real people enough to share
my personal thoughts with them.

~~~
asutekku
Just use a fake name with them. Like the one you would get from a generator.

------
ape4
Oh I was hoping DuckDuckGo would fake your browser personality somehow. Mac ->
PC, etc

~~~
ASVVVAD
That's beyond DuckDuckGo's control since that data is controlled and sent by
the browser. There are many addons for doing what you said though just look
for user-agent changer or faker

~~~
snazz
Startpage's private browsing feature does something similar but far more
effective.

------
BiteCode_dev
I sometimes use DDG for getting a UUID too :)

[https://duckduckgo.com/?q=uuid&t=hj&ia=answer](https://duckduckgo.com/?q=uuid&t=hj&ia=answer)

If you like that kind of things and you dig Python, the lib "faker"
([https://faker.readthedocs.io/en/master/](https://faker.readthedocs.io/en/master/))
is a real threat:

    
    
      from faker import Faker
      fake = Faker()
    
      fake.name()
      # 'Lucy Cechtelar'
    
      fake.address()
      # '426 Jordy Lodge
      #  Cartwrightshire, SC 88120-6700'
    
      fake.text()
      # 'Sint velit eveniet. Rerum atque repellat voluptatem quia rerum. Numquam excepturi
      ...
    

There are many different generators, and you can even use l10n to generate
names, phone numebers, plates, IP or ssn from different parts of the world.

It's amazing to create test data, either for dev or teaching, and I just have
it autoimported in my PYTHONSTARTUP because of it.

It also plays well with "factoryboy"
([https://factoryboy.readthedocs.io/en/latest/](https://factoryboy.readthedocs.io/en/latest/))
to mass generate complex data set, and even add them automatically to the
database.

~~~
hapidjus
This is the equivalent library for PHP
[https://github.com/fzaninotto/Faker](https://github.com/fzaninotto/Faker)

~~~
BiteCode_dev
Nice to see we all copied that from perl.

------
saagarjha
I’m still very disappointed that DuckDuckHack was ended…

~~~
billme
Related URL:

[https://duckduckhack.com/](https://duckduckhack.com/)

------
Raed667
I made a random Arabic name generator around 5 years ago[0]. Data is scrapped
from Tunisian electoral lists.

Feel free to use the DB, it is in sqlite.

[0] [https://lab.raed.it/php/tounsi/](https://lab.raed.it/php/tounsi/)

------
keeblers_n_bits
`rig` (random identity generator) on Linux is another useful tool for this

~~~
themodelplumber
That's neat. I like that you can add -c N and get N identities.

> Based on "fake" written for MS-DOS. Unfortunately the author and publish
> date are unknown.

A bit intriguing...

------
inetsee
I have on occasion created pseudonyms for various purposes. One of my favorite
techniques is to combine a first name common to a particular nationality with
a last name common to a different nationality. E.g. a French first name with a
Japanese last name. Surprisingly, such combinations occur somewhat frequently
in real life.

------
sn_master
I wonder what kind of validity checks they have.

e.g. a lot of first/last names cannot be paired together because they would
belong to different religions/ethnicities.

Probably they're sticking with just Anglosaxon names where this is far less of
a problem than Middle East/India ones.

~~~
dredmorbius
Less "cannot" and more "are rarely". I've encountered a few odd mixes
personally.

There are sources (US SSN and census especially) of first and last name
frequency by decade, though not so much first/last pairings. Gender also.

~~~
sn_master
In Muslim countries, people who switch religions to/from Christianity have to
change their first names if its the name of prophet/saint in the other
religion.

------
zaarn
For author and GMing purposes I can recommend
[https://www.fantasynamegenerators.com/](https://www.fantasynamegenerators.com/)
, which has been a huge help for running my weekly DnD seesions.

------
chadlavi
I love that they do these. This one in particular is really helpful when
greeking designs (and I guess could also be useful for D&D dungeonmasters?)

------
FlashBlaze
Is there a list where I can find such quick results on DDG? Like for uuid,
Markdown cheatsheet, chmod, etc

------
k12sosse
The first randomly generated person I received was born within a month of me.
Hiyooooo!

